# A name says a lot: Forum members how their names portray them



## Saucy

ahh a thread brought to u all by Saucy,

when u see some of the TFF nicknames how do u imagaine ther person to be....and when u see there pic arent u shocked to see wheithe ru were wrong or right or zactly on the button.

for example...former Aule turned Rog

Aule i imagined has a skinny sly character, somewhat handsome but also slightly on the abstract side of human nature, a trickster no less.

Rog on the other i imagaine has a chubby bald guy sitting at him computer muttering to himself about how that flab on his arm used to be musle..  still a trickster tho, but only because he wants revenge on the world for making him bald.


other TFF members that i have images for.

Beorn, a stalky average hard worker, u kno the type that clean up nicely but are to busy to bother

Rhianna, a bookish blonde girl, with a shy smile, glasses falling down nose, sorta the "bet me 5 bucks i could make her prom queen" type, but prefers not to draw attention to herself in a room full of strangers..um because of her avatar i always thought of eowyn when i thought of Rhi 


_course i made this assumption or image in my mind before seeing Rhi's pick and i was stunned that i was nearly correct has far has appearance, _ 


Elgee, lol.....(remember this was b4 seeing pictures)
a tiny cute "kittenish" blonde girl, the type that bounce up and down waving hands in the air shouting "pick me!" "pick me!"
was i correct?

 

lets see who else.....

Craigsmith, i think is just a skelton without any skin or flesh...dont ask why?  

Turin, ha i always imagin him has a human version of patrick starfish....um blame the avatar again

Sara, i imagine has one of those crazy fans/ groupies...that follow celebrities swooning over there handsome ness eventually getting restraining orders....that or marrying one.


......well i could do this forever and for everyone, please dont take offence tho...id love to hear what u all thought of saucy (former powersauce)

but because i cantthink of everyone at the momment...just ask and i'll tell u what my first image of u was....mostly a combination of ur avatar and name.


----------



## 33Peregrin

Forgotten, as usual.  But I am curious... what did you/ do you think of me?

I always imagined you exactly as your avatar.


----------



## HLGStrider

33P, I always thought of you as a sensible, mature for your age but still happy sort with lots of curly brown hair. I don't know why, but that's the image.. . and generally my images are wrong.

For example, I imagined Joxy as an at least fifty something woman with curly gray hair. . .which of course HE isn't.

It looks like I sort of exude my personality on here. . .hmmm. . .

Anway, Rhi did look a lot like her pictures to me, but Tal didn't. Hair was sooooo short!


----------



## Aulë

HLGStrider said:


> For example, I imagined Joxy as an at least fifty something woman with curly gray hair. . .which of course HE isn't.


Woah!  You learn something every day!


----------



## HLGStrider

Aye, we do. . .


Anyway, I have a few generic faces and voices I give people on the forum. I have a generic young male, a generic older male, a generic young female and a generic older female. . .etc. . .When I learn something about someone's nationality or race or appearance I try to factor that in, but it is hard. I can't imagine Thol with a British accent, for instance. I tried and I tried and finally I gave up.


----------



## Beleg

*what I thought of these folks when I was a weeny*

Elgee: A cheerleader type girl

Inderjit: A fat guy 

Pippin_Took: a bearish type of guy [I think I have seen your pic Aule?!] 

Ithrynluin: A good looking, decent lad.


----------



## Snaga

That will make him happy. He wants to live in America.


----------



## Aulë

Beleg said:


> Pippin_Took: a bearish type of guy [I think I have seen your pic Aule?!]


No- you have NOT seen a picture of me, Beleg! That was one of Nom's little pranks. And trust me- I look NOTHING like Peter [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Inderjit S

I'm not fat, I'm skinny! Women are always trying to feed me stuff y'know. 

Inderjit: virile young man. with well-primmed eyebrows.

ithryluin: IT, the clown.

Beleg:Jennifer Aniston

Nom: all of the above


----------



## Turin

> Turin, ha i always imagin him has a human version of patrick starfish....um blame the avatar again



Can't say that I didn't see that coming.  

Webmaster: An awesome hippie with a 'fro 

Rhiannon: Pretty much how she is in the pics.


Wow, I think my imagination is dead... And I can't think of the way I thought people looked, before I saw their pics. 
Ok, I'm going to change my avatar to something else , and see what people think of me.


----------



## 33Peregrin

HLGStrider said:


> 33P, I always thought of you as a sensible, mature for your age but still happy sort with lots of curly brown hair. I don't know why, but that's the image.. . and generally my images are wrong.



Wow... curly brown hair? Like a hobbit! It's a nice image of me... minus the curly brown hair.  I have longish (straight) blonde hair and blue eyes. And of course, the rest is right. Except for maybe the 'mature' sometimes. I'm working on getting a picture in the Photo Album, too.

I always imagined you, Elgee, as being really tall and skinny with really shiny long brown hair. I've seen your picture, of course, and it's not _too_ different than what I imagined.

Turin... I can't get my current image of you to be any different than your avatar.

Inder... pretty much your avatar right now.

Aule/ Rog, I always imagined you as I imagined Aule to be.

And Joxy, I'm sorry, for the longest time I thought you were a girl, so I imagined you as being a cheerleader or something with lots of earrings. I'm sorry! Then I found out how wrong I was, and now for some reason, I imagine you as a really strange looking guy with silvery white hair.


----------



## Aulë

33Peregrin said:


> And Joxy, I'm sorry, for the longest time I thought you were a girl, so I imagined you as being a cheerleader or something with lots of earrings. I'm sorry!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!


Inderjit S said:


> Beleg:Jennifer Aniston


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!

This is hilarious! 
Those two are going to have a fit when they see those presumptions!!!! 

I've always imagined WM as a giant African-American with a huge afro and sideburns (along with a large bling). Maybe that's because a WM at another forum I frequent looks like that?


----------



## Saucy

33Peregrin said:


> Forgotten, as usual.  But I am curious... what did you/ do you think of me?
> 
> I always imagined you exactly as your avatar.


 you i imagined, has a female versionm of frodo..  ..um maybe ur avatar did that.


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I should probably post a picture of me and Lanty so people would see a more recent version of us.

I always imagined Joxy as a woman also before. Must be the name.


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

old gaff, i always imagined you has old....are you?


----------



## Turin

Check the Foto Album, he just posted a pic.


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Turin said:


> Check the Foto Album, he just posted a pic.


 i did,
he is not old,
and lant isnt a girl  ...oh my,
neithe rof them look at all like i thought  

*is embarassed*


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Not really....I turn 18 next October..


----------



## Turin

Heh, Lanty looks pretty much like I imagined him  .


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

 well ur older then me if thats any condolence...  

if your not old dont put, ol' in ur name unless u want silly little girls like saucy to mistake u for a 50 some elderly male  

tee-hee
now if i was 
lil' saucy, would people assume i was younger then iam,


----------



## Turin

How old did you think I was/am?


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

17....


and i never checked ur profile  
or are u younger then me?

how old do you think iam....what did u guys think i looked like?


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Well, it's just that for some odd reason people keep thinking that I'm older than what I really am...This is the umpeenth time that it's happened...:/

I always imagined you with longer and darker hair Saucy. I imagined that you were 17 or older.


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

it wa slong and it was dark, but i got sick of it and died it red, u cant see it but i had pink highlights  

its the whole ol' thing,
but yeh, dont change ur name its a good one even if u arent old.


----------



## Ithrynluin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Beleg said:


> Ithrynluin: A good looking, decent lad.





Inderjit S said:


> ithryluin: IT, the clown.


Well these two go hand in hand methinks!

And Inder, must you be such a tattletale? No more sharing secrets with you!

Anyone want a balloon?


----------



## Turin

Wow Sauce, heheh, you're way off, but I won't tell you my true age .


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

 darn!


well, in that case i believe u are about 14 or 15...i kno i talked to u once on AOL, and i kno u told me then, but i just cant remember


----------



## Turin

You can just keep thinking I'm 17, its fine with me .


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

*continues thinking* 


i will also continue thinking u are the human version of patrick


----------



## Turin

Saucy said:


> i will also continue thinking u are the human version of patrick



Thanks for the compliment! Though I could never measure up to the awesomeness of Patrick  .


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Turin said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Though I could never measure up to the awesomeness of Patrick  .


  well maybe if u tried


back on topic,
i always thought that Talerin would be blonde.


----------



## Sarah

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Saucy said:


> Sara, i imagine has one of those crazy fans/ groupies...that follow celebrities swooning over there handsome ness eventually getting restraining orders....that or marrying one.



OMG I was remembered for once! 

Right on the button Saucy, but I wonder, is that because of my "Mrs. Elijah Wood." Or was I like that before that too?


----------



## Lantarion

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Saucy I feel honoured (in a very odd way), nobody has ever mistaken me for a girl before. I'd thank you, but I'd feel uncomfortable. 

That is a really weird picture of me, it was windy as hell out there on the deck! Maybe I should post a proper pic of me, clear my name. 

I still think joxy is a girl; somebody prove me wrong!


----------



## Uminya

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Pontifex/Lantifex/Pontarion/Lantarion always makes me think of a Norse god...like Freyr


----------



## Turin

This is totally off topic but its getting annoying, why does the name of the thread keep appearing in the title of the post?
Btw, I deleted it in this, and the last few posts.

Heheh, I always thought of joxy as a skinny almost bald guy, we never know about him since theres nothing in his profile .


----------



## 33Peregrin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Lantarion said:


> Saucy I feel honoured (in a very odd way), nobody has ever mistaken me for a girl before. I'd thank you, but I'd feel uncomfortable.



I always actually thought you were a girl, until today. Sorry! A girl with long blonde hair, actually.


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

yup a blonde girl for sure


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Hmm, Lanty a blond haired girl and me a older guy...

Wouldn't it seem weird how we hang out a lot and go to the movies and cruises
quite often?


----------



## Starflower

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

LOL

it does indeed...
it's funny though, I find it difficult to picture you and Lanty, as I know you are finnish, your real names would probably be more meaningful to me, same as my name would probably conjure up a completely different image from 'Starflower'


----------



## Talierin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Saucy said:


> back on topic,
> i always thought that Talerin would be blonde.



BLONDE?!?!? BLONDE?!?!?! YUCK!  Nope, Tal will forever be a brunette (or a redhead, on occasion)


----------



## 33Peregrin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Talierin said:


> BLONDE?!?!? BLONDE?!?!?! YUCK!  Nope, Tal will forever be a brunette (or a redhead, on occasion)



Hey, what's wrong with blonde?


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

33peri!

u blonde?, i was way off.....


me on the othe rhand, like hair that is of various colors....
and um the occasianl pink highlights


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Starflower said:


> LOL
> 
> it does indeed...
> it's funny though, I find it difficult to picture you and Lanty, as I know you are finnish, your real names would probably be more meaningful to me, same as my name would probably conjure up a completely different image from 'Starflower'



I thought that we had mentioned our names. How peculiar.


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

well real names are always sterotypical,

like me i kno 3 megans and they all look and act the same in my opinion


----------



## 33Peregrin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Saucy said:


> 33peri!
> 
> u blonde?, i was way off.....
> 
> 
> me on the othe rhand, like hair that is of various colors....
> and um the occasianl pink highlights



Very Blonde... or my hair is at least. How did you imagine it? For you I just thought of your avatar all the time.


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Meh, you have dark hair 33! 

To be honest, I never form actual faces, I get the general gist of the person's appearance, just enough to know whether they look right or wrong when they post their pic. 

Joxy: Older guy, somewhere in his 40's...

Gary Gamgee: He was the one who looked exactly as I thought he should. One of those cool moments. 

And we won't go into girls who I thought were guys...


----------



## Aulë

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Gandalf White said:


> And we won't go into girls who I thought were guys...


*cough*
Thol/Laura.....


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



P33 said:


> I always imagined you, Elgee, as being really tall and skinny with really shiny long brown hair. I've seen your picture, of course, and it's not too different than what I imagined.


Despite being blonde and only five' four''. . .I don't think I'm that skinny. I mean, look at my sister! My sister is SKINNY! . . .Wait, I don't think I have a picture of her posted. . .blah. . .


----------



## Starflower

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Ol'Gaffer said:


> I thought that we had mentioned our names. How peculiar.



hmm.. i can't remember at all... have we ?


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I think so, it might have been in a older thread discussing names or something similar. But here they are again:

Lanty: Kasper

Gaffer: Jesse


----------



## Aulë

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I've always imagined Ol'Gaffer to have shoulder-length black hair, and very pale skin. And a permenant sneer on his face.....sorta like Wormtongue! 

And I've always thought of Beorn as one of those guys with the very baggy jeans, oversized shirts, and spiked hair with blonde streaks in it. The type of guy who sneaks into nightclubs....


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Rog said:


> I've always imagined Ol'Gaffer to have shoulder-length black hair, and very pale skin. And a permenant sneer on his face.....sorta like Wormtongue!



That's possibly the greatest compliment I've ever heard! I do try, I really do!


----------



## Starflower

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

now that's more like it... 

Starflower - Anu 

yes.. Kasper and Jesse ARE the kind of names one would expect from a Tolkien -fanatic


----------



## Aulë

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

You Finns are an odd bunch.....


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Rog said:


> You Finns are an odd bunch.....



 bloody Kengoroos


----------



## joxy

Saucy said:


> old gaff, i always imagined you has old....are you?


Read his profile!
You won't believe it, but I'm sure it's true.


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



joxy said:


> Read his profile!
> You won't believe it, but I'm sure it's true.



I'm not sure if this is a compliment, but thank you


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Ol'gaffer said:


> bloody Kengoroos



That's _Kangaroos_ to you


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Saucy: a hottie

Arthur_Vandelay: an old coot

Ciryaher: a militant poet

Tar-Ancalime: a hottie

Elbereth: a hottie

joxy: a hottie

Snaga: English

HLG: a hottie

Starflower: a hottie, hippie chick

-I have only seen a few of these peeps pic's, I may be wrong...


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



> joxy: a hottie



*falls off his chair laughing*


----------



## King Aragorn

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

What does everybody think about me?


----------



## Ithrynluin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Gandalf White said:


> *falls off his chair laughing*


What's funny about it? He may as well be one!


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



King Aragorn said:


> What does everybody think about me?



You were a guy. 

Twice actually...


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



greypilgrim said:


> Arthur_Vandelay: an old coot



Sad but true.


----------



## King Aragorn

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

After the fact that I'm not a guy, what does everybody think about me?


----------



## Aulë

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



King Aragorn said:


> After the fact that I'm not a guy, what does everybody think about me?


It's the old avatar-syndrome again.
I envision you as Aragorn! Hence why people think you're a guy.
Hehehe 

That's another reason why I would like a 'Gender' symbol next to the avatar or something. I put it up to the Mods + Admins about a year ago, but they weren't interested. But I have seen a few forums with that feature on it (eg, that little male symbol for the guys, the female symbol for the girls, and no symbol for people who want to leave a bit of mystery in the air...)


----------



## 33Peregrin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I think that is a good idea Rog, because I'm sorry King Aragorn... I thought you were a guy for a while at first and imagined you as Aragorn. Then I learned my mistake and imagined you as Aragorn with longer hair and long eyelashes.


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Yeah, there's a mindblock there...


----------



## King Aragorn

Sorry for the confusion. As soon as I have time, I'll try to post a pic of me in the photo album.

Okay everybody. If you want to see what I really look like, go to the Photo Album in Member Announcements, and you can see me.


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Ah, I've seen it. No longer is Viggo posting for you...


----------



## King Aragorn

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Thanks, I think...


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Translation: Instead of seeing the actor Viggo Mortenson (due to your name and avatar) when you post, I see 'you.'


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

You actually look older than I put you, KA. I have a bad habit of assuming everyone to be around 13 until further notice. . .I'm 19, by the way.


----------



## King Aragorn

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I'm 18. I don't normally look like that (I mean, I don't normally wear make-up), but that was for my senior picture, so yeah. I normally wear glasses also. I'm wearing contacts in that picture.


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Ah. . .

I used to be mistaken for male all the time too. . .what with the Strider thing. . .it's my pen name, actually, but I fixed that by adopting the name Elgee and cute kitten avatars. ..speaking of which, I need to find another. . .


----------



## Starflower

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

hottie, hippie chick? 
it has been longer than i can remember that I have been called a chick, a hottie or hippie  
guess its a compliment though


----------



## Aulë

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Starflower said:


> hottie, hippie chick?
> it has been longer than i can remember that I have been called a chick, a hottie or hippie
> guess its a compliment though


It's certainly better than the "Stupid, fat monkey-crocodile" tag that was given to me!


----------



## Inderjit S

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I always thought HLG was the evil cat from _The Master and Margarita_.

I always though ithrynluin looked liked Tom Greene. 

I always thought Maedhros looked like Enrique Iglesias. 

Starflower-you name does make you out to be a hippy type.


----------



## Beleg

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I am Nothing REMOTELY LIKE Jennifer Aniston.  

I certainly can't see Meadhros chasing after Anna Kornikuva.   

joxy: I always thought of as a journalism student.

Arvedui: I thought of as baragund. [And viceversa]

Starflower: when she came in initially, Thol and Aule and I sorta played a little trick.  I thought then that she was about 15 or so.


----------



## Starflower

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

i do remember that... though for the life of me I can't figure out how come you thought i was 15 ?  

hippy or hippie  ? hmm


----------



## Elbereth

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

When I first came here...

I thought Elgee was a guy...a common misconception

RD I thought would look like a bearded version of Jeremy Irons (I think that is the name of that guy...)

I thought YayG would be a small, skinny boy of 13.

I think of WM as a hippy, intellectual...the kind who wears suits with his long hair tied in a pony tail. 

I thought Rhiannon was blond and very pretty

I envisioned powersauce as a sassy, 12 year old with light brown hair...you know the kind of gal who wears bright colors and hangs teen idol posters on the wall.

And I see Aule/Rog as a blond, roguish type...kind of skinny and always covered with a layer of dirt from the outback....hahaha....picture a younger version of the Crocodile hunter. 

I thought Aerin would be brunnette...how surprised was I?!?

Cir looked exactly like I envisioned


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



greypilgrim said:


> Saucy: a hottie





 iam not one to disagree with a compliment but up until this point i thought there wer eonly 2 people in the world who thought that....  


u made my day...

wait u have seen my pic right?


----------



## Starflower

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I have always pictured Thol and Rog/Aule as two sides of the same coin : Thol the typical English gawky teenage boy, sandy hair and non-descript greyish eyes, and Aule his Aussie counterpart, just a bit more tanned  

Rhi - petite blonde, very proud and self-assured, not unlike her hero Eowyn

Elgee -... serious, bookish young lady, glasses and long blonde hair.. 

Barliman - cool - the kind of a dad his kids would not be ashamed to introduce to their friends

Inder- tall, handsome young man -the kind who knows he looks good... I have always imagined Indy to be very particular about his appearance


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Barli - From the start, even when he was Lotho, I pictured him as the actor from FotR, the same man who starred as Butterbur.

Starflower - Very British, long white or blond hair.

Inderj - A very thoughtful pipe smoking chap, someone who would most likely have the right answers to everything.

Saucy - A Hyper energetic duracel bunny type girl


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Eleberth u thought i was twelve  
do i act immature
is it a personality flaw
 


 nope iam 16  
and i despise those teen idol worshippers, the only posters on my wall all LOTR's and PUNK band posters, and this "happy bunny poster" that says: you suck and thats sad....not to mention lots of my own BLACK paintings painted right on the wall result of various disputes with my mother

HYPER ENOUGH for you?


----------



## Elbereth

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Saucy said:


> Eleberth u thought i was twelve
> do i act immature
> is it a personality flaw
> 
> 
> 
> nope iam 16
> and i despise those teen idol worshippers, the only posters on my wall all LOTR's and PUNK band posters, and this "happy bunny poster" that says: you suck and thats sad....not to mention lots of my own BLACK paintings painted right on the wall result of various disputes with my mother
> 
> HYPER ENOUGH for you?



I only thought you were 12 at first from the way you used to post....with lots of abreviations, mispellings and such...you have since improved and I dont' think that way of you at all....Although the punk posters and the nasty bunny poster and the black paintings...I didn't take you as a "black sort of person" ...you appear to be a lot happier than that. When I was your age, I went through a "black phase"...ok so I still haven't gotten over it (thank goodness I live in Manhattan, right?)....but my reasons were because I didn't like high school and the small town that I grew up in. I seriously rebelled and wore the freakiest stuff...Goth, Baggy Hip Hop wear, Hippie chick, rastafarian threads...I did it all.


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Elbereth said:


> I only thought you were 12 at first from the way you used to post....with lots of abreviations, mispellings and such...you have since improved and I dont' think that way of you at all....Although the punk posters and the nasty bunny poster and the black paintings...I didn't take you as a "black sort of person" ...you appear to be a lot happier than that. When I was your age, I went through a "black phase"...ok so I still haven't gotten over it (thank goodness I live in Manhattan, right?)....but my reasons were because I didn't like high school and the small town that I grew up in. I seriously rebelled and wore the freakiest stuff...Goth, Baggy Hip Hop wear, Hippie chick, rastafarian threads...I did it all.



i am happy but in real life to alott i dont appear that way
to everyone (including my parents)iam naturally in appearance a dark sorta person unless u catch me on a gd day, i hang out with people older then me and rarely smile at skewl hardly talk to anybody really and alott of times people dont talk to me i refuse to make friends with people at my skewl because they are totally different from me and do not understand me becaus eiam not a model clone of what one expects...

i dont go has far has to wear all black but a good portion of the time i lack bright color.

but u guys only see the real out going me, the people at my skewl find me weird and sorta, "in the shadows"
i am a generally happy person but only a few of my friends kno that,
my real life friends are either outcasts like me, or a few older guys i have become accustom to hang with causethey know where all the great bands are playing... 

well thats mor ethen anybody needs to kno about saucy,


----------



## King Aragorn

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

What were everybody's first impressions about me?


----------



## 33Peregrin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Well, I already said this... but I did think you were a guy at first, so I'm sorry. I don't know... I guess I imagined you as a teenage Aragorn. Then I learned my mistake, but I still kind of imagined you as Aragorn. But I saw your picture today, but it is still hard to get the Viggo image out of my head. And I don't know why, but I didn't imagine you to be 18!

And I must be a lot like a hobbit... because I do seem to be forgotten out of all of the lists. Anyone else have any impressions of me?


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Ehhh, 33's general impressions:

A girl (right for once!)  Short, dark hair, lively, etc.


----------



## 33Peregrin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Gandalf White said:


> Ehhh, 33's general impressions:
> 
> A girl (right for once!)  Short, dark hair, lively, etc.



So a hobbit! Actually, though I do think I am quite like a hobbit, I am tall (ish) with light hair, and pretty quiet (at least in school). Or I used to be quiet in school... but not this year.... but yeah. I am working on getting a pic in the Photo Album.

GW, It's hard to thiink of my impression of you..... not Gandalf, not your Avi.... for the first time, I don't think I have an 'impression' of someone... maybe a wraith, without the black cloaks, more like the wraiths Frodo see's when he's got the Ring on.....


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

It's probably a good thing I changed my avatar from an actual picture of Gandalf...


----------



## King Aragorn

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Gandalf White...let me think...maybe a tallish boy with dark hair, a smart kid, did well in school, is 18  

Let me know how close I got.


----------



## Aulë

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Starflower said:


> I have always pictured Thol and Rog/Aule as two sides of the same coin : Thol the typical English gawky teenage boy, sandy hair and non-descript greyish eyes, and Aule his Aussie counterpart, just a bit more tanned


Comparing me to Thol????????????????  

Insults will get you nowhere...
And as we all know- Thol/Laura is _female_!


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



King Aragorn said:


> Gandalf White...let me think...maybe a tallish boy with dark hair, a smart kid, did well in school, is 18



Hahahaha, you did very well!  Tall, smart, 18...the hair is somewhat dark, soon (hopefully) to be blonde. 



Rog said:


> And as we all know- Thol/Laura is female!



Have you noticed the member named laura? Do you think it's Thol in disguise??? Or rather, Thol _without_ his disguise?


----------



## Rangerdave

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Elbereth said:


> When I first came here...
> 
> I thought Elgee was a guy...a common misconception
> 
> RD I thought would look like a bearded version of Jeremy Irons (I think that is the name of that guy...)


Ain't she sweet!
I originally thought that Elbereth would be the dark sultry Madam X type. The ones that are always working for S.P.E.C.T.R.E. 

I still tend to think that Elgee is secretly the insperation for Hermione Granger.


And for me, one of my students seems to think I share the same lecture style with Severus Snape 
(I have yet to turn him into a newt however, but you never know)



RD


----------



## Beleg

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

SF, erm, well I dunno, but you seemed very jolly and active, like teenagers are when you came here initially. 

I always thought of GW as one of them cool American kids who likes to play football and loves spending time chillin'.


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I like GW's location/avatar..."Here, at the moment" , "Gone Missing" under his avatar. It's funny


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Beleg said:


> I always thought of GW as one of them cool American kids who likes to play football and loves spending time chillin'.



Substitute just about any other sport besides football, and you've got it. How are you people so danged accurate?  



greypilgrim said:


> I like GW's location/avatar..."Here, at the moment" , "Gone Missing" under his avatar.


 Oh dear, I hadn't seen that contradiction before..


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

This is interesting...What did you people think of _me_?


(I'm scared already of the upcoming answers. :O )


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Ol'gaffer said:


> This is interesting...What did you people think of _me_?
> 
> 
> (I'm scared already of the upcoming answers. :O )



well now that i kno ur not old, i suppose u arent a guy of about 50 ya kno the kind u see sitting in there rocker telling stories of "when i was your age" and smoking a pipe that he swears is for medical reasons.


----------



## Inderjit S

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



> This is interesting...What did you people think of me?



I honestly though that you were either Ivan Karamazov, Pénélope's suitor, Léodès, Josef K. or in fact the great Faustian musician, Adrian Leverkuhn, though you could have easily have been Yossarian or The Good Soldier, Svejk-though you could have as easily have been Mr. Darcy or Quee-Queg or the hapless young Werther, though of course, you also may have been the 'ever-thirsty' Pantragruel or the faithful Sancho Panza, though Ivan Denisovich is also a possiblity, as it the perfidious Humbert Humbert, though Eugine Onegin is also a possiblity, as is Leopold Bloom. You also may have been the magical Oskar Matzerath, or the even more magical Saleem Sinai, or even a member of the Buendia family. Tess Durberyfield is another possibility, as is Isabella's Lorenzo-though you could easily have been Beowulf or even Edmond Dantes, the indolent Oblomov, Becky Sharp-or even Tom Jones. Bunyan's hapless Pilgrim is another possiblity-though Tom Sawyer, Heathcliff, the nihilist Bazarov, Pierre Bezuhov or even Emma Bovary-Vicomte de Valmont, Nick Carraway, Primo Levi, Nostromo, Kantorak, Robinson Crusoe or even Milkman Dead-though Pavel Ivanovich Chichikov, Ivanhoe, Meursault, Winston Smith, Margarita or even her Master and the possibility of you being Okonkwo of the Obi tribe was always open-though at times I did think you were in fact Don Vito Corleone or maybe even Etiene the hapless Marxist, though the possiblity of you being either/or Prince Fabrizio, Pechorin, Don Juan, Casey Joad, Calvino's Ludmilla, or even Portia. My first inkling was that you were in fact Dante's Virgil.

(A dime for anyone who manages to work out who is who in the list.)


----------



## King Aragorn

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

GW, I guess that you're just an easy person to analyze.  I'm glad that I was somewhat accurate about you...


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Ack! So much for a mysterious aura...  You managed to be 95% accurate, which is pretty good..


----------



## 33Peregrin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Ol'gaffer said:


> This is interesting...What did you people think of _me_?
> 
> 
> (I'm scared already of the upcoming answers. :O )




Uhhh.... old.


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I had always imagined Ol'Gaffer to be older (50-60's) and heavyset, but very likeable.


----------



## King Aragorn

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I had probably imagined Ol'gaffer to be old to. Probably because of his username...


----------



## Aulë

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Inderjit S said:


> I honestly though that you were either Ivan Karamazov, Pénélope's suitor, Léodès, Josef K. or in fact the great Faustian musician, Adrian Leverkuhn, though you could have easily have been Yossarian or The Good Soldier, Svejk-though you could have as easily have been Mr. Darcy or Quee-Queg or the hapless young Werther, though of course, you also may have been the 'ever-thirsty' Pantragruel or the faithful Sancho Panza, though Ivan Denisovich is also a possiblity, as it the perfidious Humbert Humbert, though Eugine Onegin is also a possiblity, as is Leopold Bloom. You also may have been the magical Oskar Matzerath, or the even more magical Saleem Sinai, or even a member of the Buendia family. Tess Durberyfield is another possibility, as is Isabella's Lorenzo-though you could easily have been Beowulf or even Edmond Dantes, the indolent Oblomov, Becky Sharp-or even Tom Jones. Bunyan's hapless Pilgrim is another possiblity-though Tom Sawyer, Heathcliff, the nihilist Bazarov, Pierre Bezuhov or even Emma Bovary-Vicomte de Valmont, Nick Carraway, Primo Levi, Nostromo, Kantorak, Robinson Crusoe or even Milkman Dead-though Pavel Ivanovich Chichikov, Ivanhoe, Meursault, Winston Smith, Margarita or even her Master and the possibility of you being Okonkwo of the Obi tribe was always open-though at times I did think you were in fact Don Vito Corleone or maybe even Etiene the hapless Marxist, though the possiblity of you being either/or Prince Fabrizio, Pechorin, Don Juan, Casey Joad, Calvino's Ludmilla, or even Portia. My first inkling was that you were in fact Dante's Virgil.
> 
> (A dime for anyone who manages to work out who is who in the list.)


I've always thought that he was Emma Bovary-Vicomte de Valmont...


----------



## Talierin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Ok, ok, what about me?


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Well, I think I already said a little about you Tal. . .you don't look that much different but you should have longer hair!


Gosh, after all the quotes about me, I'm not sure what I am. . .

and I put Olgee at about 34.


----------



## Inderjit S

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



> I've always thought that he was Emma Bovary-Vicomte de Valmont...



I don't know about Ol'Gaffer, but if somebody described ME as a mixture of Vicomte de Valmont and Madame Bovary then I would be awfully pleased. So Ol' Gaffer is a bored housewife/womaniser.....


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I'm a old housewife/womaniser who tells kids stories by the ol' rocking chair?



I'm laughing so hard that I'm crying here 

Come around kids, I'll be handing out werthers Originals


----------



## 33Peregrin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Talierin said:


> Ok, ok, what about me?



Not much different than your picture.... except for maybe with longer hair.


----------



## pipin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

yo whats everyone think i am like


----------



## Inderjit S

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



> yo whats everyone think i am like



Hercules.


----------



## King Aragorn

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

pipin...

gets into trouble whether it is his fault or not
humble
likes to have fun
brown hair


----------



## 33Peregrin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

pipin... a nice person, who doesn't care what people think of him.


----------



## Eriol

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Inderjit S said:


> (A dime for anyone who manages to work out who is who in the list.)



Is that the price for each name? You owe me about $1,50. If it's a dime for the whole lot, then I flunked it, but you sure are stingy .


----------



## Inderjit S

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Well, since I am in a good mood, I will give a dime for each correct guess-but some of the more obvious ones, such as Léodès win you half a dime.


----------



## pipin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



King Aragorn said:


> pipin...
> 
> gets into trouble whether it is his fault or not
> humble
> likes to have fun
> brown hair




perfect except for the brown hair


----------



## King Aragorn

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Cool. What color hair do you have pipin?


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

is it maroon cause that would be mighty appealing


----------



## pipin

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

nope dark blonde


----------



## Uminya

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Militant poet, eh? Well I'll drive by your house with a machine gun while I compose a sonnet for you right there on the spot


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Ciryaher said:


> Militant poet, eh? Well I'll drive by your house with a machine gun while I compose a sonnet for you right there on the spot


I can't wait!


----------



## Rangerdave

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Ciryaher said:


> Militant poet, eh? Well I'll drive by your house with a machine gun while I compose a sonnet for you right there on the spot


Stop... Let me choose my rimes... Ah yes, I have it. Here we go-


Lightly I toss my hat away,
Languidly over my arm let fall
The cloak that covers my bright array-
Then out swords, and to work withal!
A Launcelot, in his Lady's hall...
A Spartacus, at the Hippodrome!...
I dally awhile with you, dear jackal,
Then, as I end the refrain, thrust home!

Where shall I skewer my peacock?... Nay,
Better for you to have shunned this brawl!-
Here, in the heart, thro' your ribbons gay?
-In the belly, under your silken shawl?
Hark, how the steel rights musical!
Mark how my point floats, light as the foam,
Ready to drive you back to the wall,
Then, as I end the refrain, thrust home!

Ho, for a rime!... You are white as whey-
You break, you cower, you cringe, you ... crawl!
Tac!- and I parry your last essay:
So may the turn of the hand forestall
Life with its honey, death with its gall;
So may the turn of my fancy roam
Free, for a time, till the rimes recall,
Then, as I end the refrain, thrust home!

Refrain:
Prince! Pray God, that is Lord of all,
Pardon your soul, for your time has come!
Beat- pass- fling you aslant, asprawl-
Then as I end the refrain...
_-Thrust home!_



Only a complete uberdork like me would remember that dity of the top of his head
_RD


_


----------



## Saucy

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Rangerdave said:


> Stop... Let me choose my rimes... Ah yes, I have it. Here we go-
> 
> 
> Lightly I toss my hat away,
> Languidly over my arm let fall
> The cloak that covers my bright array-
> Then out swords, and to work withal!
> A Launcelot, in his Lady's hall...
> A Spartacus, at the Hippodrome!...
> I dally awhile with you, dear jackal,
> Then, as I end the refrain, thrust home!
> 
> Where shall I skewer my peacock?... Nay,
> Better for you to have shunned this brawl!-
> Here, in the heart, thro' your ribbons gay?
> -In the belly, under your silken shawl?
> Hark, how the steel rights musical!
> Mark how my point floats, light as the foam,
> Ready to drive you back to the wall,
> Then, as I end the refrain, thrust home!
> 
> Ho, for a rime!... You are white as whey-
> You break, you cower, you cringe, you ... crawl!
> Tac!- and I parry your last essay:
> So may the turn of the hand forestall
> Life with its honey, death with its gall;
> So may the turn of my fancy roam
> Free, for a time, till the rimes recall,
> Then, as I end the refrain, thrust home!
> 
> Refrain:
> Prince! Pray God, that is Lord of all,
> Pardon your soul, for your time has come!
> Beat- pass- fling you aslant, asprawl-
> Then as I end the refrain...
> _-Thrust home!_
> 
> 
> 
> Only a complete uberdork like me would remember that dity of the top of his head
> _RD
> 
> 
> _



there is no doubt that ranger daves name portrays him has indeed. a ranger. names dave.

actually i alaways thought of a forest ranger sorta guy,
with the friendly name tag that says: hullo iam dave
and will never resist at the oppurtunity to tell us about ALL the different kinds of acorns.


----------



## Ice Man

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

Brazil is very very cold, thus Ice man.


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Ice Man said:


> Brazil is very very cold, thus Ice man.


-Thats backwards! Why you gotta lie like that Ice Man?!


----------



## Rhiannon

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*

I always thought of Tal as a brunette with short hair, but I think I saw a pic of her very early on in our friendship. 

Elbereth I imagined as very pretty and classy (and I was right)

Whatever my mental image of 'Sauce was, it has now morphed into a live version of her current avatar. Cute, cuddly, and red-headed! 

Inderjit has also morphed into his avatar, though I originally pictured him as being much older--varying widly in the 36-58 age bracket. My mental images aren't very consistent.

Eriol is, of course, the nine of hearts.

RD I still picture with grey hair and goatee from a picture I saw soon after I joined the forum. 

GW I imagine has a pale, skinny teenage guy with light brown hair.

Elgee I actually imagined as being not as skinny as she is--not chubby, but more...I dunno, snuggly looking. And blonde and cute (that part was right)



> I still tend to think that Elgee is secretly the insperation for Hermione Granger.


No no...I _know_ the inspiration for Hermione Granger. I have her translate stuff into Latin for me all the time. 



> A dime for anyone who manages to work out who is who in the list.)


Do I get a nickel? I got some of it.



> I thought Rhiannon was blond and very pretty



I just love how this is in the past tense   Wow, do I just give off massive blonde vibes, or what? I'm really only kind of blonde...mostly in the sunlight. 



> Rhi - petite blonde, very proud and self-assured, not unlike her hero Eowyn


Petite? Moi? My friend Denzi was just complaining that I 'tower' over her....proud, absolutely, self-assured, maybe not so much.


----------



## smeagol444

well i'm not very significant in this forum, nobody knows who i am, i just breeze in and out occasionally posting foolish messages at random. but from my avatar and name etc, what image do i present? i'd find this most amusing. i'm a girl just for the record.


----------



## Saucy

pwehaps a skinny dark haired brunette, with glasses?  

i havent seen many of ur posts i cant quite figure a personaity, its something between a skitzofrenic, and a tomboy.

yes a tomboy? i figure


----------



## greypilgrim

smeagol444: a hottie


----------



## Saucy

greypilgrim said:


> smeagol444: a hottie



do u often hit on girls nearly half ur age?


----------



## Rangerdave

Saucy said:


> do u often hit on girls nearly half ur age?


Thats what we dirty old men do.
But since you are less than half my age, you're safe


RD


----------



## Saucy

Rangerdave said:


> Thats what we dirty old men do.
> But since you are less than half my age, you're safe
> 
> 
> RD



 i dont kno if i should be relived or sit here and snicker.


----------



## Rhiannon

Snickering is always the best course of action.


----------



## Gandalf White

Though I think it is possible to feel relieved _and_ snicker at the same time. In which case, that is the best plan of action.


----------



## smeagol444

Saucy said:


> pwehaps a skinny dark haired brunette, with glasses?
> 
> i havent seen many of ur posts i cant quite figure a personaity, its something between a skitzofrenic, and a tomboy.
> 
> yes a tomboy? i figure



well no, i'm not skitzofrenic, thats just my artistic crazy mind peeping through or something. but everything else is nearly spot on. i only wear my glasses when i feel like looking intelligent, or when i need something to make me feel intelligent such as when i am in maths. they are small and square and green. and yeah i'm fairly skinny, i suppose, becasue i run everywhere and i have lots of energy. and yes i am brunette. i suppose i'm almost a tomboy, well i was when i was small. i don't like stilettos and makeup though and play lots of sport so i'm somewhere inbetween. nice work.


----------



## Saucy

ooh iam good 

ok, * snickers while feeling relieved*


----------



## smeagol444

saucy i very much like your signiture. great song that one. just while we're on the topic.


----------



## e.Blackstar

oh oh oh!!! Celebnaurwen (a relative unknown) is..lemmee think..an older teen with brown hair and a great singing voice.

Thindraug_2 is a redhead, I suppose, with deep eyes and a dreamy look. She's slightly violent and likes wolves.

Celebrochwen likes horses (wild shot in the dark, look at her siggy and location) and she has brown? hair and a bookish look. hermionie-ish, but nicer.

cullach-er...tall, blond?, LOUD

YayGollum-tall teenage guy, brown hair maybe, and rather a geek (in the best way possible, of course.)

Nom-I've always imagined her with green eyes, almost grey, with strawberry blond hair and a quick smile. 

um...Elgee is short and rather hobbity...kinky light brown hair and light eyes. wide-eyed look, but a big and quick smile.

Astaldo-well, I always seem to see him as his avatar, which I know is totally inaccurate, so maybe a shorter guy with blond hair and freckles?

Turin-dark brown hair, almost black, that falls into his eyes and a light tan.

Am I close on any?


----------



## Astaldo

Sorry but you're not close. I am brown-haired around 1.70 and wear glasses. And as the avatar my granpa was like Prof. Tolkien and everyone says that I lokk like my granpa!!


----------



## Talierin

You're pretty close on Turin... I can't remember if his hair is somewhat long though, but it is almost black and he has darker skin! hehehe

Macaddict - a beach bum hobbit with dark kinda curly hair and blue eyes....... ok so I'm cheating


----------



## Celebthôl

*Re: A name says alott, Forum memebers how there names portray them*



Starflower said:


> I have always pictured Thol and Rog/Aule as two sides of the same coin : Thol the typical English gawky teenage boy, sandy hair and non-descript greyish eyes, and Aule his Aussie counterpart, just a bit more tanned



Hahahahahaha!!!! I gots blonde hair, and blue eyes  and i got NO idea what "gawky" means???? but yeah, that is true for Aule


----------



## Turin

Treyar said:


> Turin-dark brown hair, almost black, that falls into his eyes and a light tan.
> 
> Am I close on any?



Jeeze! Either you've been studying some of my pics or have a really good imagination . You are right btw. And yeah, I grew my hair out since you last saw me Tal .


----------



## e.Blackstar

Nope, no pics and not a lot of an imagination...I'm stalking you, of course!
 


Er..more!
(I haven't read most of the descriptions, so sorry if they've been done before.)

greypilgrim-well, I automatically see his avatar, but perhaps...maybe dark hair but bleach-dyed blond? probably not...and brown eyes.

Saucy-AVATAR!!!!

Rangerdave- light brown hair with some grey, and a light tan, and blue-grey eyes.

Close?

What about me?


----------



## Elessar II

I know I haven't been around for a while, and now that I've returned haven't bothered to post outside of the Forsaken Inn. 
Yet I'm curious, what do those who I have interacted with believe me to look like?
Here's the image that comes to mind of those I've debated with, responded to, or those whose posts I've viewed. 

Barliman Butterbur- No offense, but my picture of you is an old man, slightly overwight, not fat, but having the usual senior citizen pot-belly. You have wispy white hair, small round glasses, and a bouncy-like demeanor. At least, that's my view of you.

GW- I think of you as an ancient old man, mad scientist like. Either that or a skinny college nerd with horn-rimmed glasses.  
Kidding!   

Saucy- Her avatar.

Inderjit- Your avatar if you added a goatee to that dude's chin.

Joxy- A guy in his mid to late-twenties with dark hair; medium build, average height, possibly sporting sideburns. For some reason I don't see any prominent features. I suppose I see you as looking like the average college grad, whatever that means. 

Grey Pilgrim- A Gandalf-looking dude, without the beard, yet you still use those thick eyebrows to emphasize your expressions.

pipin- just from the posts in this thread, I see you as a small, freckle-faced kid with dark, curly red hair. Perhaps 13-14 years old.

Can't think of anymore...


----------



## Talierin

Ok, what about me?


----------



## greypilgrim

Talierin ~very pretty, and super cool


----------



## Rhiannon

Bingo! Good job, greypilgrim.


----------



## pipin

Elessar II said:


> pipin- just from the posts in this thread, I see you as a small, freckle-faced kid with dark, curly red hair. Perhaps 13-14 years old.



thats me dead on even the age


----------



## e.Blackstar

Talierin said:


> Ok, what about me?



Perhaps dark hair, medium length, glasses, perhaps? Am I close?

What about me?


----------



## Talierin

You're close on one thing, but I'm not gonna tell you what!

You.... I have no idea


----------



## Elessar II

pipin said:


> thats me dead on even the age


 
Well, the age is a given, but the rest was gathered by my incomparable skills of deductive reasoning.  Kidding!


----------



## Wraithguard

Another thread back from the grave, just to show that even with a new avatar, I still have all my power! 
There have been a slew of new memberz since this thread and I wanna see what people thought of them (and me ). I REALLY want to hear this!


----------



## Hammersmith

I imagine wraithguard as looking like a rather sinister serial killer covered in cheese, with a large dark cloak. And probably some keys to guard those pesky wraiths with. Good enough?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Let's see. Rai.  

Well I foolishly used to think that he was 15.  And somehow I will always see him as his previous avi.  

Turin always struck me as a nerd (who isn't?). I was so wrong.  


What about me? (no peeking in the Photo album!)


----------



## Wraithguard

e.Blackstar: A 15 year old MALE like the kind you see running around holding up gas stations with roman candles (I have tried that myself)

Hammersmith: Oddly enough I had never thought of anything for Smitty. To me he was like an etheral being just sitting in front of a keyboard using chopsticks to press the keys.

Gothmog: I pictured as like a 30 year old with short dark hair and who works as a cavern tour guide that likes to run around a corner and emerge behind the group yelling "BATS BATS BATS!"

There you go!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wraithguard said:


> e.Blackstar: A 15 year old MALE like the kind you see running around holding up gas stations with roman candles.



That's mean! *weeps bitterly* Why does everyone think I'm a guy!!! I'm not, I promise!  (And Rai knows I'm not!  )




> Hammersmith: Oddly enough I had never thought of anything for Smitty. To me he was like an etheral being just sitting in front of a keyboard using chopsticks to press the keys.



I agree with that one, though. 


How 'bout...Ara? 

I've seen her picture, but I can't get the image of her first avi out of my head.


----------



## Wraithguard

TarElendil13: A 6 year old ADHD poster child with noodles for brains.

yhwh1st: A young lady walking around in blue robes always knowing when people have done something wrong and hitting them with a giant magnifying glass

AraCelebEarwen: A small bouncy girl who runs around a parking lot yelling, "Me want cake! Me want cake!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

e.Blackstar said:


> Let's see. Rai.
> 
> Well I foolishly used to think that he was 15.  And somehow I will always see him as his previous avi.



I thought Rai was 25 or older for some reason.  And I think the avatar was up so long that it got stuck.  

Smitty? I never thought he was any younger then 30 or something...  But I've seen his home page and now know better. 

Black, I think it might be a slight lack of 'femininity' in the way you write, but I REALY didn't know what to think of you at first.  And I do like the way you write, so I'm sorry if I said that wrong. You know I think you're cool. 

Daranavo, one word: pirate!

I've never really thought about this before so I don't have much to say yet...

(puts up post, goes back to thread and reads what has just been said.) well... I'm not sure what to say to that Rai...  And Black, that's why I picked it! (hehe) =^.^=


----------



## Wraithguard

e.Blackstar said:


> (And Rai knows I'm not!  )


 
Ahem... careful how you phrase your sentences.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*sticks out *her* tongue at Rai*

(Though I admit that I probably WOULD hold up a convenience store with roman candles...)

Thanks I think Ara. 


Okay. Here goes.


Elgee: The type of girl who sits in the back of the class and get straight A's but never says anything until one day when she answers EVERY SINGLE QUESTION correctly.  

Arlina: Dark hair, very skulky, is the kind of person who walks right next to the wall down a hallway and gives people weird looks while muttering to herself.

Meg: Really skinny. The type who chews on her pencil all the time and always knows the answers.

Tal: A girl who just sits behind you in class and doesn't ever say anything but constantly prods you with a pencil when no one's looking and then smiles innocently.

Maggot: The kind of person who, when spoken to, just blinks really fast and doesn't say anything.

Ara: A girl who always wears a sweatshirt that's eight sizes too big, with long dark hair. And she always runs around yelling "Look what I found look what I found" over and over.

Smitty: A guy who just sits hunched over his keyboard all day eating sandwiches and typing really really fast. While mumbling the formula for eternal life over and over.

Rhi: Just like Eowyn but with glasses. And wearing jeans.

Rai: Our beloved and ever present smart-***.  Types one finger at a time.


----------



## Wraithguard

Bite my shiny metal...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*laughing* Black, is it that obvious?!  not _quite_ true, but...well. 

*Looks over Rai and B's posts and clicks tongue* Now now, play nice children.   

All I have to say right now: seen in there sigs as I post this:

Rai: "Fun!? You call this FUN!? Try hitting a squirrel with an baseball bat now THAT'S fun!"
Black: "Eagles may soar, but weasels never get sucked up into jet engines."

What am I support to think here? Is there something against furry little animals that I missed?    I think that might say something about the minds behind (or in-front of) the screens.


----------



## e.Blackstar

> "Eagles may soar, but weasels never get sucked up into jet engines."



No, you see, I'm advocating being a weasel. It's a classic anti-ambition quote.  And it's my excuse for not trying.


----------



## Wraithguard

Mine was a quote from my childhood days!
I bet you can't read this!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Yes I can!


----------



## Wraithguard

Thats not the color I used so !


----------



## e.Blackstar

No but you see I was being ORIGINAL.  

And I could still read it so ha.




Bad Rai, bad! No spamming!


----------



## Wraithguard

*Whimpers and cowers in corner*


----------



## Wraithguard

AraCelebEarwen said:


> I think that might say something about the minds behind (or in-front of) the screens.


 
My minds inside the screen!

By the way, I feel flattered that you all think of me as a sadistic serial killer.


----------



## e.Blackstar

But you *are*, aren't you? 


and with an avatar like that, how could you not be?


----------



## HLGStrider

> Elgee: The type of girl who sits in the back of the class and get straight A's but never says anything until one day when she answers EVERY SINGLE QUESTION correctly


 
Terribly 'fraid not. I make a point to say something at least every five minutes and like to be the first with my hand up. . .but I do tend to get A's. . .


----------



## Hammersmith

e.Blackstar said:


> Smitty: A guy who just sits hunched over his keyboard all day eating sandwiches and typing really really fast. While mumbling the formula for eternal life over and over.


Well, I *do* know the formula...

Blackstar is a bitter American teen who will one day fall head over heels in love and have all of her theories proved wrong

Ara...well, I'll just agree with the giant jumper, the "me like cake!" and the "look what I just found!"

Elgee is an enigma, but she has retractable claws, so I'll be nice


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hammersmith said:


> Well, I *do* know the formula...
> 
> Blackstar is a bitter American teen who will one day fall head over heels in love and have all of her theories proved wrong



Not EVER gonna happen...


----------



## e.Blackstar

Daranavo is a small fellow with obsessive-compulsive tendencies involving doorknobs and cheese sandwiches, with an occasional cannabalistic complex.  





Or maybe that's Rai.


----------



## Daranavo

Whoa whoa whoa! I HATE cheese sandwiches, its ham with lots of mustard, and no knobs, I prefer handles, and I have been known to nibble on an ear or two.


----------



## e.Blackstar

See? You're just obsessive enough to post a rebuttal.


----------



## Wraithguard

Wanna know why I'm still here? Brought a Laptop to Louisiana!

Perhaps it was a mistake reviving _this_ thread! It brought out the more evil side of e.Blackstar with it.


----------



## e.Blackstar

There is no "more evil side of Blackstar". There is only Blackstar.  

Be afraid.


----------



## Wraithguard

"there is no death, there is only the Force!"


----------



## Hammersmith

Zale wears a huge cloak and has a mask. He does not sleep, and attends a vast cavernous university where he spends the nights sitting before huge stone statues of intellectual greats writing feverishly.


----------



## Gothmog

Wraithguard said:


> Gothmog: I pictured as like a 30 year old with short dark hair and who works as a cavern tour guide that likes to run around a corner and emerge behind the group yelling "BATS BATS BATS!"
> 
> There you go!


Interesting view.

I am not a 30 year old as you can see from the top of my post and my hair is neither short nor dark. Nor have I ever been a tour guide.

As for me indulging in such childish and innane humour, You are Spot On  That is just the sort of thing I would do


----------



## Wraithguard

I am aware of the age but it was just the way a pictured you in my mind. Young and slightly practical with a humorous twist.


----------



## Gothmog

I did like your picture of me, but that 'humorous twist' caused me to answer in the way I did


----------



## Wraithguard

I didn't feel insulted if thats what you meant. Still it is quite stuck that way and I doubt it can be fixed.


----------



## Gothmog

It doesn't need fixing  In fact it is probably as acurate as any other picture of me (and more so than my own  )


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*something new!*



e.Blackstar said:


> Ara: A girl who always wears a sweatshirt that's eight sizes too big, with long dark hair. And she always runs around yelling "Look what I found look what I found" over and over.


And so, my dear Blackstar, here is something that your words inspired!  *giggles* After all, you're not far from wrong for one of my personalities!   And here she is for you to see. What do ya think?


----------



## HLGStrider

We should comission Ara to do portraits of us based totally on online personality. . .totally unfair to me, however, who she has been stalking and so has seen.


Or have I been stalking her? Hard to tell. . .let me think about that for awhile.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ooooh! That might be fun!  Where to start... 

All I can say Elgee, cats are very good spys.


----------



## Wraithguard

Oh! Me first me first! While I am terrified to see what it will result in I'm curious as to how I'm truly pictured by peoplez.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Alright, ideas people? I have a few but it involves a lot of black and some reds.   So! What does Rai 'look' like?! 

*runs off giggling and starts sketching*

----------
OH! Idea! If you have something that you want me to work with, p.m. me with your idea and I'll see what I can do! 

Right now I'm working on our dear Rai and have a few sketches but I am open to some ideas. 

If you like that pic and want to see more, just go to my site!  I have a collection that you are more then welcome to look through! All by me! All from my own, strange little mind.   Enjoy!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar

That's awesome Ara!

And that's EXACTLY what I was picturing... 


edit---me next, me next! *jumps up and down*
giggly and joyous enough for you Rai?


----------



## Eledhwen

_"What power would the giftie gie us to see ourselves as others see us!_ (R Burns)

A browse through the Photo Album is an eye opener. It's like when you see pictures of the person you've been listening to on the Radio for ages and think "No, that's not them!"


----------



## Wraithguard

e.Blackstar said:


> me next, me next! *jumps up and down*
> giggly and joyous enough for you Rai?


 
Beginning to sound more "lady-like". Very slowely though. 
Why does the tonge smily have to be pink...


----------



## e.Blackstar

Don't expect it very often Rai. Only for special occasions.


----------



## Wraithguard

The I shall continue to refer to you using male pronouns.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Soooo... Working on one for Rai still... Black? Are you saying you would like one? I've at least seen a pic or two of you so I could play from that if you don't mind.  

Now. Rai. Semi insane; wolfish; likes dark colors and sharp blades... any thing someone wants to add to the list?  

Black. Hummmm... I'll do some digging and come up with a few things.  

Just a warning though, I like to come up with some rather interesting human/animal looking characters. If for some reason you don't want me to do this or if you have a special request, let me know. For example: Rai's pic so far: them wolf ears are lookin' rather cool.


----------



## Wraithguard

Making a dog-lover proud. Actually I love my dog I could care less about yours!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Well, I own a hamster and am a cat-friend, but I don't consider me like either of them...  

Whatever.


----------



## Wraithguard

When it comes to e.Blackstar, I consider him more of a groundhog.

*Writhes anxiously in chair to see his depiction*


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Blackstar burrows through the ground and comes up under Rai's computer chair. *She* tips his chair over and gnaws at Rai's leg*

Ha ha! Groundhog my eye.


*whispers* Ara, I think Rai should be a howler monkey. Very fitting. 



> Now. Rai. Semi insane; wolfish; likes dark colors and sharp blades... any thing someone wants to add to the list?
> 
> Black. Hummmm... I'll do some digging and come up with a few things.



I like *dark colors*! And *sharp blades*! And *fire*! And things decorated with eyes! (I have an eye ring.) And *shiny* things! Especially when they're sharp...


----------



## Grond

I came on board here right after Webmaster went to the Vbulletin format and right before the first movie was released. I knew that (being a Tolkien purist to a great degree) that there would be much controversy. I try not to be directly adversarial to viewpoints but like to interject comments that will incite forum members to think long and hard about their viewpoints and opinions. 

I am known for voicing opinions which I don't believe just to generate deep discussions. My handle (grond) appears only a few times in the works. It was mentioned in the LotR when the great battle ram of Mordor was named "grond" as a fitting memorial to the "Hammer of the Underworld". It is mentioned a few times in the Sil (at the killing of the two trees and also at the battle with Fingolfin to name a few). I deem it to have been forged by Melkor (though I haven't found where that is ever addressed) and would be a weapon spoken of with both awe and fear; hence, I chose it (hoping I would generate not only awe and fear but also constructive controversy and theoretical explorations).


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*drum roll* And now Ladies and Gentalmen! I would like to... umm... well... how's this for Rai?!  I'm not sure if this is quite like I would have liked it but it was sure fun to do!  

B! Thanks for the info! That'll be fun to play with! *evil grin*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ooh! Shiny!


Gee Rai..with hair like that you're looking a little..._feminine_.


----------



## ingolmo

My opinion pleeeas.

I've always pictured Rai like an assasin with dark, shady clothing and a hood over his head, with a large sword hanging from a belt. Somewhat like a ringwraith. 

Come to think of it, a saber-toothed tiger would be fitting.

Thank you.

*backs away into the shadows again.*


----------



## e.Blackstar

ingolmo...hmm...ingolmo.

Very short. hunchbacked. glowing green eyes. always wears a black cape...likes to run around yelling "I'm here, the phantom of the opera!" until they drag him off.

Yes.

I like that...


----------



## Hammersmith

Grond has a mohawk of flame orange hair that waves theatrically in the wind as he sits at his computer in a giant cave, surrounded by great tomes full of Tolkien knowledge. He has a special key on his keyboard labelled "smite", which can destroy any individual he designates.

Ingolmo also lives underground, but in a small burrow. He has tiny eyes and glasses that keep slipping down his nose, and is perpetually surrounded by scribbled notes. He appears harmless, but has huge teeth.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*laughs hysterically*

Ah, that's why I love you. 


I want a smite key!!!


----------



## Wraithguard

Not bad Ara. I was kind of afraid for the longest while.

However in that picture I look like Inuyasha on crack.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well I did say it's not quite what I was thinking, but if you go to my home art page, you'll see that this isn't what I started with.  (let's just say that 'puppy' didn't fit you Rai.) 

Yes, I wanted it darker and I wish the teeth would have shown up better, but that's what I got after two days worth of scribbling.  

Inuyasha? I didn't think of that... But my bros also said something about it having a...ummm, drugged, look. I know you're not but I was trying to get a mix of insain/evil/some thing else sort of look. Ah well, sorry if it's not quite there. 

Hey Black, still want that pic?   I did a sketch last night and I will warn you, I have a funny way of using things that sometimes come out looking rather interesting.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Of course I want to see!


----------



## Wraithguard

I'm sure my first mental picture of him is nothing compared to your horrbly spelled one.

By the way, yes I am _*INSANE*_.


----------



## e.Blackstar

You know what the worst side effect of you calling me a 'he' is? In coversation, I never know if you're meaning me or someone else...


----------



## Wraithguard

Good point. *Mumbles a few obsceneties under his breath*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*stumbles back into the room, ink dripping from her fingers as she holds up the newest piece.* 

Here B. How's this? *runs off before she can answer.*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Seems a little girly and perky...  More EVIL! Ahaha! Ahahahahahahaha!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

And just for that I'll think about showing what I had on my sketch page.  (not _AT ALL_ 'girly'!!!) 

You'll be joining our wolf friend on my web page and can see what I have there. I plan on working there tonight or sometime soon and might have a plan for what to do with all my little ideas.  

But REALLY! ya like? *wanders off looking unappreciated*


----------



## Wraithguard

Woa woa woa woa wait... e.Blackstar is a girl!?

Nice picture Ara, mine are usually squiggles.


----------



## e.Blackstar

You silly Rai.  


No seriously Ara...I do like it. Honest. 

But I still want to see the evil ones!


----------



## Wraithguard

Few people like their own artwork. When Napoleon painted his famous Romeo & Juliet he thought it was hideous.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Tiz true. I like to play with my art but never seem to get it where I want it.  

Fine B. Just for you I'll put what I can on my site!  (don't want to frighten the little ones.  )

I'm now working on our evil modstress Elgee. Asked and told and now have a page half full of sketches. =^.^=

Boy, keep this up and I might have to learn how to use paypall.


----------



## e.Blackstar

And how to spell it, even.


I'm kidding, I'm kidding! It's completely forgivable...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Whatever it's called! You know very well what I mean and it's a good thing I'm learning not to mind so much. *kicks someone walking past*


----------



## Hammersmith

*Is kicked over*

I supose I diserved taht. Were's mye caricachure?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*curled up on floor laughing*  I didn't know you were standing there Smitty!   

Smitty...hummmm.... So peoplez?! Guess I'll be doin' Smitty's when I'm done with Elgee the Kitty, give ideas while you still can!


----------



## HLGStrider

Give Smitty a moustache in his picture. He's ALWAYS wanted one.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Make him grinning stupidly.  With buck teeth.


----------



## Hammersmith

Yeah, and draw him really stupid, cos that's what he is. Wait, that's me. Hey!  

Hm...*ponders*...how about the *kitten* has big buck teeth? That could be suitable vengeance


----------



## e.Blackstar

Awww, you know I love you.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

ALRIGHT!!! Here's miss Elgee's pic!  Red claws and all! Sorry you can't see them too well, but that is what they are... I'll not comment on my own work right now, *hides*

Smitty... still thinking! Anything left to add, other ideas?


----------



## Hammersmith

That's brilliant! I'm starting to get excited about my imminent caricature. And frightened, of course. Just so long as I look sophisticated


----------



## e.Blackstar

Nice pic of Elgee, Ara! *bows before your artistic might*


----------



## Ithrynluin

What's that she's holding in her hand, now? A ring of power, innit?!


----------



## HLGStrider

Flea collar of power, actually.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Alright, trying something new to me... Let's see if I can do this right, though I might have to ask B or someone for a little help.  We shall see. 


Wraithgaurd 

e.Blackstar 

HLGStrider 


OH!! I had the wrong thing!   There! It's working!!!! *evil grin* Enjoy!


----------



## Thorondor_

Select the text you want to use as a link, press the "Insert link" icon (a blue globe, the seventh one from the left, lower row) and then type or paste the url.
Elgee pic


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

SO much better! Thanks Thor!  I just fixed up that post, it's working now! YEA!!!


----------



## AlisaGoldielock

*and my gentle name...*

And what about my name?How does it portray me?How do you imagine me?


----------



## e.Blackstar

As a non-standard elfess.


----------



## AlisaGoldielock

*But how*

do you imagine me?What do you mean by that?


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Merciless ^bump^!*

*races through the doorway and into the thread*

Woooo, I'm back! We need some more activity in here! Ara...we want portraits! Where's Hammersmith? Get a move on, girl!  

Ithy:Tall...mysterious...always wears a grey fedora and a Hawaiian shirt.
Thorondor_:Short, with a squeaky voice and a penchant for karate-chopping the back of people's knees.
Elbereth (she's back, she's back!): Dark-haired, skinny, likes to wear glittery prom dresses everywhere she goes and has often been seen chewing on puppy treats.


----------



## Wolfshead

Saucy said:


> Craigsmith, i think is just a skelton without any skin or flesh...dont ask why?


Just seen this thread for the first time, and I find I'm mentioned on the first post  I would assume the reason ol' Saucy reckons me to look like a skeleton would be because of my habit of choosing Iron Maiden avatars. I hope...


----------



## Hammersmith

Wolfshead has sandy blonde hair and freckles. As a child he may have looked slightly like the milky bar kid, but now he is a dark and mysterious ogre of a chap who has killed before and will kill again. But he has a soft spot for chess, which is his weakness.

AlisaGoldielock is a sharp-tongued stereotype who likes hugs. She collects small things like coins and ornaments.

Thorondor_ dresses in trenchcoats and carries a huge hammer everywhere he goes. Nobody has ever asked him what it is for. He was a millionaire at the age of twenty and works in a huge skyscraper where he quizzes the employees on Tolkien and fires anyone who hasn't read HoME in the last week. He likes cats.

Ithrynluin is a tall and thin sort of fellow with glasses, yet thinks of him?self as a cutesy and bemused rabbitty guy.

Daranavo looks just like the picture in his avatar, with a small foxy beard. He carries flaming torches and whenever something adverse is discovered will be the first to say from the background, "No!" in a shocked, aghast whisper with wide eyes.

Araceberitywinareawn is a slacker who doesn't draw enough for her own good


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wolfshead: Wears large glasses and flannel shirts so as to look completely harmless. Has a 'lair-in-construction' in his cellar; the only thing he's accomplished in it so far is to make a full-sized tartan flag, which he carries with him at all times. He secretly gets a thrill from spelling words like 'colour' and 'honour' with*out* the 'u'.

Lantarion: Wears a black trenchcoat every day, with a tie just like Dilbert's. Likes to sneak up behind people, whisper "Prawns!" in their ear, and run away.


----------



## Wolfshead

Well, I'm not sure if I should be offended or not  



Hammersmith said:


> Wolfshead has sandy blonde hair and freckles. As a child he may have looked slightly like the milky bar kid, but now he is a dark and mysterious ogre of a chap who has killed before and will kill again. But he has a soft spot for chess, which is his weakness.





e.Blackstar said:


> Wolfshead: Wears large glasses and flannel shirts so as to look completely harmless. Has a 'lair-in-construction' in his cellar; the only thing he's accomplished in it so far is to make a full-sized tartan flag, which he carries with him at all times. He secretly gets a thrill from spelling words like 'colour' and 'honour' with the 'u'.


Well... I've got long dark brown hair, and no freckles. I don't own any flannel shirts, and I don't wear glasses either. I did have fair hair until I was two, though.

"Dark and mysterious ogre of a chap"? I'm 6'3", quite lanky, but with a decent amount of muscle. So not too far off there 

Am I harmless? Let's say I wouldn't pick a fight with me  

Not played chess in a while. I probably should make the effort to do so again. And scrabble, I should play that more too.

Sadly I live in flats in the city now so don't have a cellar  But if I did it'd probably be full of beer rather than large tartan flags 

Do I get a thrill from spelling words properly? No, I don't, because I'm spelling such words correctly, and not incorrectly like you Yanks 

I'm actually dissapointingly normal


----------



## e.Blackstar

> Am I harmless? Let's say I wouldn't pick a fight with me



Exactly. Harmless, though, is an impression that you strive to cultivate.



> He secretly gets a thrill from spelling words like 'colour' and 'honour' with the 'u'.





> Do I get a thrill from spelling words properly? No, I don't, because I'm spelling such words correctly, and not incorrectly like you Yanks


****! I meant to say "with*out* the 'u'!
Of course you spell correctly! The Yanks are completely wrong, I agree! Damned absent-mindedness! *hurriedly fixes errant post*


----------



## Wolfshead

> Exactly. Harmless, though, is an impression that you strive to cultivate.


Hmm, that's odd. Perhaps it's my good humour and pleasantness that does it. I don't like to be angry. Angry Craig is not a good thing  



> ****! I meant to say "without the 'u'!
> Of course you spell correctly! The Yanks are completely wrong, I agree! Damned absent-mindedness! *hurriedly fixes errant post*


Haha  And no, spelling them without the 'u' is something I would consider as sacrilege


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wolfshead said:


> Haha  And no, spelling them without the 'u' is something I would consider as sacrilege



Exactly. No one gets a thrill from doing something ethically. (At least not the kind of thrill I'm talking ab out.) People (like you!) get a thrill from doing something slightly illicit...like spelling colour without a u.


----------



## Wolfshead

e.Blackstar said:


> People (like you!) get a thrill from doing something slightly illicit...like spelling colour without a u.


Humph... that's a bit harsh. I'm quite an outgoing person I'll have you know  There's certainly more exciting things in my life than spelling things wrongly


----------



## e.Blackstar

Sure Craig...we believe you.


----------



## Wolfshead

e.Blackstar said:


> Sure Craig...we believe you.


Haha, I'm a university student, what do you think we do? Study? Don't be stupid  - I could provide pictures, but I'm not going to 

EDIT: And don't forget the legal drinking age in the UK is 18, and there's a plethora of student bars around here more than happy to give us cheap beer


----------



## Eledhwen

Barliman Butterbur - claims to be an affable old inkeeper, even portraying film character on avatar and claiming to be 68. You can almost hear his kindly west country accent as you read his posts. But really he's a 22 year old whizz kid sporting the new David Beckham fringe who drinks alcopops in his lunch hour whilst talking business on his mobile with the other hand. He got the idea for BB from his workplace "Bree Towers" on Canary Wharf. That's right folks, he's a London dot com millionaire who is only pretending to be an American pretending to be an inkeeper.

(If barley reads this, I'm for it! I promised I wouldn't tell.)


----------



## Hammersmith

Eledhwen is a sarcastic but brilliant cardigan-wearer, who after posting will always smirk wryly and sip at a mug of fruit tea. She is thirty-something and lives out on a moor somewhere. Glasses, longer-than-shoulder-length frizzy/curly hair that an eyewitness could rationally describe as pretty much any shade of blonde or brown. At first glance her home is messy, but it's actually just very full, and everything is neatly placed, even if its place is a stack of papers on top of the computer.

Barley's personality is pretty much worn on his sleeves (he wears sleeveless pullover v-necks on top of work shirts), but he looks vaguely like a chubby Tony Levin. Levin is rather scrawny and thin, so I don't feel bad saying that 

Elgee (whom I was at a loss to describe aptly before) is a hopeless romantic who at first glance appears to be little else. She's got a delightfully wicked sense of humour and a sharp sense of sardonic wit that hides easily behind the sugary image. Capable of verbal jousting, but probably a very good big sister character as well.

@ Eledhwen: It can be dangerous to post on this thread. I'll nab ya!


----------



## HLGStrider

I'm also irresistably cute and dangerous when given caffiene.


----------



## Saucy

I cant believe a thread i started is still in existence.
Stil claiming the old cute act Elgee. ah. its refreshing.
although i dont believe my name suits me anymore.


----------



## Elbereth

*Re: Merciless ^bump^!*



e.Blackstar said:


> Elbereth (she's back, she's back!): Dark-haired, skinny, likes to wear glittery prom dresses everywhere she goes and has often been seen chewing on puppy treats.



Must be talking about the other Elbereth....glittery prom dresses and puppy treats are so not my style...


----------



## Rhiannon

Wow, this thread still exists, and there are still people I know on it!


----------



## Arvedui

Rhiannon said:


> Wow, this thread still exists, and there are still people I know on it!


Which means that you are getting older, m'lady.


----------



## Eledhwen

Gosh, I'd forgotten about this thread! Hammersmith is alarmingly close in his summing up of me. It's fleeces these days, not cardigans, and peppermint tea, as I will only drink fruit tea I've harvested myself. My home is messy however many times you glance at it (I have three daughters at home); my filing 'system' can be described as archaeological (the deeper you go, the older the documents. It works!). Hair length: not quite to my waist, owing to a tendency to cut it all off when distressed. Hamemrsmith was right about the colour; brown at the back, but I have natural blonde streaks at the front, so if I pull my hair back it looks blonder. I wish I did live on a moor (Dartmoor would be nice); but I live on the edge of Wootton Bassett, a small market town in Wiltshire (where Stonehenge is).

Rhiannon! I already know who you are. Ancient Brythonic Goddess of the horses, and probably the reason for the white horses carved into the turf of the hillsides hereabouts (see the Uffington page on the link).

And as I'm on the subject of British links, how about this one for Saucy


----------



## Rhiannon

Arvedui said:


> Which means that you are getting older, m'lady.



21 two weeks ago...aiee  

I saw those white horses! Only from a bus window, unfortunately...I _knew_ I was unusually drawn to them


----------



## HLGStrider

Tsk. Just a chick. Look at my double twos!


----------



## Arvedui

Sorry, Elgee. I completely forgot that you are closing in on a Senior Citizen status.

Got a condo in Florida, yet?


----------



## HLGStrider

Nah, but I've taken up crochetting baby blankets for my grandbabies . . .

I heard today that my five-year-old sister's newest game involves her babysitting my twin daughters Liberty and Sarah and calling my mom grandma. Even if I were going to have twin daughters those aren't the names I'd pick . . .


----------



## Starbrow

But, does this mean you're expecting? I bet you two would have the cutest babies.


----------



## HLGStrider

Test says no. We aren't trying or anything. In fact, we plan to wait until he's civilian again, but I panic every month at least once and think "oh gosh!" and then it turns out, oh, never mind. This is the first time I ever panicked enough to take a test. . . 

Yeah, Matt has very distinct features, and I'm not sure how they would look on a little girl. I'm determined to have a little girl FIRST. He says if we do we will name it Hepzibah. He is not naming it.


----------



## Eledhwen

HLGStrider said:


> He says if we do we will name it Hepzibah. He is not naming it.


Hepzibah means 'married', which seems a little premature! I know a German Shepherd dog named Beulah (my delight is in her), which is from the same Bible chapter. Even these are better than the loony names certain celebrities have lumbered their kids with. Maybe it didn't enter their flashlight-frazzled brains that the child may be wearing the name for the best part of a century.


----------



## Confusticated

:*D This is so funny!



Saucy said:


> Aule i imagined has a skinny sly character, somewhat handsome but also slightly on the abstract side of human nature, a trickster no less.
> 
> Rog on the other i imagaine has a chubby bald guy sitting at him computer muttering to himself about how that flab on his arm used to be musle..  still a trickster tho, but only because he wants revenge on the world for making him bald.


I actually think Aule is down to eath. Though trickster does fit!



Turin said:


> Webmaster: An awesome hippie with a 'fro


I see him as hippie for sure.:*D



E. Blackstar said:


> Nom-I've always imagined her with green eyes, almost grey, with strawberry blond hair and a quick smile.


My neutral expression is one of lack of emotion. When concentrating I look mad. By all accounts grumpy, not smiley. Appreciate the image tho!:*) 


Hammersmith said:


> Ithrynluin is a tall and thin sort of fellow with glasses, yet thinks of him?self as a cutesy and bemused rabbitty guy.


 
:*D


----------

